# [By Demand] February 2006 DVD / CD



## Raaabo (Dec 30, 2005)

Since I'm late already posting this, please send requests ASAP if you want to see any software in the DVD / CD.


Raaabo


----------



## agnels (Dec 30, 2005)

Direct X 9.0C on CD
A Super Mario Game instead of many small games
Pc Cillin Security Suite 3 months *go.microsoft.com/?LinkID=910006
E trust antivirus 12 months *go.microsoft.com/?LinkID=909975


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 30, 2005)

SuSe 10 DVD plzzzzz atleast this time 

and more Dev-Tools plzzz


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 30, 2005)

According to me : -

 1) Avast Antivirus 4.6.744
 2) CD Bank Cataloguer 2.7.4 Build 286  
 3) DFX 7 All in one pack for all media players
 4) Latest version of G-force Visualization
 5) Unlocker (*ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/)
 6) MetaProducts Offline Explorer Enterprise 4
 7) This one surely please : -
The Guiness book compressor record maker
WinRk 3.0 (*www.msoftware.co.nz)
 8) UltraFXP
 9) ISO Buster
 10) UltraISO
 11) All Media Fixer Pro
 12) Charm Real Converter Pro
 13) ImTOO 3gp Converter
 14) Sony Sound Forge 8.0
 15) Latest Autopatcher


Thanks
Regards...
Expertno.1


----------



## soham (Dec 30, 2005)

Digit has always been on the forefront of inovation . Why not start something new guys  . You can now provide a dual layer DVD as most of the DVD-ROMs are now-a-days capable of reading it . Half of it can be filed up with the usual content while the rest can be used for a dvd  movie . I live in an area where movies in DVD are very hard to find .  
As for the softwares here's the list :

1) Lots of Window Blinds skins .
2) kazaa V3.0 .
3) Wallpapers for cellphones( A lot has already been provided for the pc ) .
4) WMA to MP3 encoder -by File-Converters.net . 
5) Nero 7 help files .


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Dec 30, 2005)

i want a player which can paly any media or provide players for each and every type of media formats.

i want converters and compressers of audio and video.


----------



## QuickFire (Dec 30, 2005)

February 2006 will be my last month for Digit subscription.
Only request: plz come up with good contents which can convince me to renew the subscription


----------



## drvarunmehta (Dec 30, 2005)

Nero 7.0.1.4b
All patches for Far Cry from 1.1 to 1.33
Latest Alcohol 120%
Catalyst


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 30, 2005)

KUBUNTU DVD Please.. 
or else 
FreeBSD 6.0 plz... 
No more live cd's!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 30, 2005)

The rest of the Visual Studio express edition iso's

Here' the page link

*msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/support/install/

and SQL Server Express Edition

and Dot Net 2.0 System Development Kit


----------



## adityaksharma (Dec 30, 2005)

opensuse DVD plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!


----------



## cybermanas (Dec 30, 2005)

OpenSUSE DVD's plzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## medigit (Dec 30, 2005)

*SUSE 10  DVD plz*


----------



## yashfordigit (Dec 30, 2005)

*PLEASE SEND ME THE REAL MENTIONED SOFTWARES*

HELLO SIR,
 PLEASE THIS TIME A GROUP OF AUDIO AND VIDEO EDITING SOFTWARES SUCH AS :

     FLSTUDIO 
       ULEAD VIDEO STUDIO  9.0
        FPS CREATOR

 AND YA A SUSE DVD OR ISO'S OF CD'S 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE[/b]


----------



## medigit (Dec 30, 2005)

ADOBE PAGEMAKER 7.02


----------



## xxdvine (Dec 30, 2005)

u always give nvidia and ati drivers while most of us use intel chipsets
thi time it has to be intel drivers. also yahoo sitebuilder with all templates.


----------



## adi87 (Dec 30, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> SuSe 10 DVD plzzzzz atleast this time
> 
> and more Dev-Tools plzzz



*1 MORE VOTE*
*
SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 
SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 
SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 
SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 
SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 
SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 
SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 
SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 SuSE 10 *

Pleez Mr. Raaabo. I m desparate for this since months...............
PLeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz


----------



## xxdvine (Dec 30, 2005)

i forgot this. adobe photoshop cs2 filters and plugins. as many as possible
(AMAP)


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 30, 2005)

adi87 said:
			
		

> QwertyManiac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes one more Vote. please include Suse 10 professional DVD


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is my February 2006 CD/DVD request list:

QuickTime 7.0.3 (or latest)
*appldnld.m7z.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/tramper/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

Nokia PC Suite Version 6.7 release 22 (or latest)
*nds2.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/Nokia_PC_Suite_67_rel_22_eng_us.msi

Nero:
-----

Nero 6.6.0.18 (or latest)
ftp://ftp5.us.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.18_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.21 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.21_no_yt.exe

InCD v4.3.20.1 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe

Nero Media Player v1.4.0.35 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35.exe

Nero Burning ROM 7.0.1.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.us.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.4_eng.exe

Nero 7 Help Files
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_chm_eng.exe

Nero 6 Help Files

Misc:
-----

DFX 7.3 Winamp (or latest)
*www.winamp.com/plugins/details.php...e/component/2004/12/10/P/DFX_7_for_Winamp.exe

PAK-9 AVS 5 plugin for Winamp 5 (or latest)
*www.winamp.com/plugins/details.php...ustomize/component/2005/9/1/P/PAK-9_AVS_5.exe

Mindscapes plugin for Winamp 5 (or latest)
*www.winamp.com/plugins/details.php...ustomize/component/2005/8/11/P/mindscapes.exe

MSN Messenger 7.5.0311 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/9/...6-b3b7-39adfdd60305/Install_MSN_Messenger.exe

DirectX 9.0c (December 2005 release) (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/1/...-8985-29a44c601264/directx_dec2005_redist.exe

Java Virtual Machine 5 Update 6 (or latest)
*jdl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=10343

Drivers:
--------

Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.8 (or latest)
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A381.exe

Nvidia ForceWare Graphics Driver 81.98 (WinXP)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/81.98/81.98_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe

Nvidia ForceWare Graphics Driver 81.98 (Win98)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/81.98/81.98_forceware_win9x_english.exe

Nvidia 3D Stereo Driver 78.01 (WinXP)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/78.01/78.01_3Dstereo.exe

NVIDIA nForce3 System Drivers v5.11 (Win2000-XP) (November 2005 release)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/5.11/nForce_5.11_winxp2k_international_whql.exe

Games:
------

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry â€“ English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Far Cry Patch v1.33 (or latest)
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.33.exe

Quake 4 Bonus Map Pack (Christmas 2005 Bonus Pack)
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_Quakemas_Map_Pack.exe

Hope u try to give all of them.

U could also have a look at *www.softwarepatch.com/index.html for recommendations/hints on what to download.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 30, 2005)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Nero 6.6.0.18 (or latest)
> ftp://ftp5.us.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.18_no_yt.exe
> 
> Nero Burning ROM 7.0.1.4 (or latest)
> ...



Well.. when u have v7 why 6 ? or mebbe vice versa, i dun think u or any hell-of-a-comp user requires both or can manage to install bot at a time 

Why do u need both Forceware and nForce drivers for ?


----------



## adityaksharma (Dec 30, 2005)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> adi87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i'll vote once more!!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 31, 2005)

Try to give all the latest drivers for chipset,gfx card,soundcard etc. but both for windows and linux.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 31, 2005)

one more vote for suse 10 64bit dvd 

Dont give the live DVD iso , it doesn't work in older pcs

Also plz give  .net framework 2 sdk

Also plz give HL-2 , you've never giver it aand its abt a year since the game was released...... Don't worry about activation problems , we'll manage that thing


----------



## premsharma (Dec 31, 2005)

Paint shop X
Poster 6
Ulead video studio latest
Pinnacle studio 10
Hollywood Fx for pinnacle studio 10


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 31, 2005)

ya i also want suse 10 live dvd plzzzzzzzz


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 31, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> g_goyal2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, I need Forceware drivers for my nVidia Graphics card & nForce drivers for my nForce3 chipset based motherboard.

As for Nero, I think v6.x was much better. It took around 7 minutes to write a complete 4.5 GB 8x DVD-R. Nero 7 takes around 9-15 minutes. That's why I need it.
As for Nero 7.x, I want so that I may check whether it contains some bug fixes for the problem mentioned above. If it contains the fixes, then I will not need to Nero 6.x.


----------



## linsuresh (Jan 1, 2006)

Wish you all a very very
*Happy New Year - 2006*


----------



## kato (Jan 1, 2006)

^^^^The guy above me i spamming^^^^^

Please i want Suse 10


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok! Suse 10 DVD.. One more vote. 
But all you guys are gonna regret aftr you install suse..


----------



## elumalai (Jan 1, 2006)

just want some big games to be run in mhz machines..


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 1, 2006)

my old demand :

put the entire database of the forum on the DVD
it will not be more than 500mb !!!

wat do u say Raabo?


----------



## cybermanas (Jan 1, 2006)

Realtek AC97 drivers for Linux
Intel Graphics Driver for Linux


----------



## Chirag (Jan 1, 2006)

I want Beyblade wallpapers, screensavers, log-on screens. Everything abt Beyblade i want.


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 1, 2006)

Debian etch! 
Debian etch! 
Debian etch! 
Debian etch!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 1, 2006)

One more vote for Digit Archive.


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 1, 2006)

naveenchandran said:
			
		

> Debian etch!
> Debian etch!
> Debian etch!
> Debian etch!


Naveen, u think they gonna give that?? 
What bout sid


----------



## coolendra (Jan 1, 2006)

SUSE DVD plz...............


----------



## Chirag (Jan 1, 2006)

More and More Game Trailers.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 1, 2006)

Gave Gimp in Dec. Please give GTK+!


----------



## Chirag (Jan 1, 2006)

I want GTA:VC and GTA:SA mods. As many of us have dial-up so we can't download big size mods. And specially give gta:vc long night mod.


----------



## ranga_mama_y2k (Jan 2, 2006)

*need some trailors*

hollywood & bollywood movie traliors


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 2, 2006)

adityaksharma said:
			
		

> kjuvale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One more Vote from me


----------



## vignesh (Jan 2, 2006)

Libranet ..


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry â€“ English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673


----------



## thetopcyborg (Jan 2, 2006)

Maya Personal Learning Edition 7.0
Alias StudioTools
Counter Strike:Condition Zero maps
Google Desktop Search plug-ins
MySQL and PHP scripting tutorials pleazzzzzzzzzzzeee


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

FlashGamesFull
*winsite.planetmirror.com/winxp/games/FlashGamesFullSetup.exe


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 3, 2006)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> adityaksharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet another one ..


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jan 3, 2006)

SUSE DVD
Intel drivers both for Windows & Linux
Patches for windows ME
digit catalogue of past for easy searching.



DATABASE OF DIGIT FORUMS


----------



## Krish_krish (Jan 3, 2006)

Please try to include
 T++
the acounting software


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 3, 2006)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> adityaksharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yet another vote for the Suse 10 DVD.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 3, 2006)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> techno_funky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One more vote from this side. 8)


----------



## apurvrdx (Jan 3, 2006)

some songs yaar its been ages


----------



## kunaldeo2001 (Jan 3, 2006)

Borland Jbuilder 2006 Please


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 3, 2006)

apurvrdx said:
			
		

> some songs yaar its been ages



One more vote from me.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 4, 2006)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> apurvrdx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another vote.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 4, 2006)

Yea we want video songs. If legal. Specially crazy frog video song.


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Jan 4, 2006)

Includes the atlease some from the list :

This is a Huge List:

The Ultimate List of Freeware and some Shareware Apps and Tools 



> Scan Supect files here - *virusscan.jotti.org/ or *www.virustotal.com/
> 
> Anti-Virus:
> AntiVir - *www.free-av.com/ Current rating *www.virusbulletin.com/vb100/archive...xml?antivir.xml
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## kunaldeo2001 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Rabbo 

      I have just checked my Digit Jan 2006 DVD contents. It is to tell you that Delphi 2006 and c++ builder 2006 was not given (but mentioned) with Jan 2006 DVD.

SInce C++ builder 2006 is still to come please include JBUILDER 2006 instead. I am providing full links to Delphi 2006 and Jbuilder 2006 with its sizes. Hope this will help.


*1. Delphi 2006* 

        Only Delphi 2006 prerequisite was given.

 Here are the full download links with file names

PART 1: PREREQUISITES (210 MB)
*altd.borland.com/download/delphi/Delphi_2005_Trial_Third_Party_DL/Prereqs.zip

 PART 2: MAIN INSTALLATION (269 MB)
Http link

*altd.borland.com/download/delphi/Delphi_2005_Update3_Arch_Trial/d2005_upd3_trial.exe

Ftp link 

ftp://ftpd.borland.com/download/delphi/Delphi_2005_Update3_Arch_Trial/d2005_upd3_trial.exe

 PART 3: POST INSTALLATION  (optional)

English Windows Rave Reports BorlandÂ® Edition (BE) 
*altd.borland.com/download/delphi/Delphi_2005_Trial_Third_Party_DL/Rave.zip

English Windows ComponentOne Studio Enterprise for Borland Delphi 2005
*altd.borland.com/download/delphi/Delphi_2005_Trial_Third_Party_DL/ComponentOne.zip

English Windows NUnit v2.2.0.0 Unit Testing Framework 
*altd.borland.com/download/delphi/Delphi_2005_Trial_Third_Party_DL/NUnit.zip

English Windows Borland StarTeam Standard Edition 
*www.borland.com/products/downloads/download_starteam.html

English Windows Borland Optimizeit for the Microsoft .NET Framework  
*www.borland.com/products/downloads/download_opt_profiler.html

English Windows Borland InterBase 7.5  
*www.borland.com/products/downloads/download_interbase.html

*2. C++ Builder 2006*

 C++ builder 6 was given instead of 2006. C++ builder 2006 edition will be posted soon.

*Mean while JBUILDER 2006 links are given below*

Windows
HTTP (570 MB)
*altd.borland.com/download/jbuilder/JBuilder_2006/Enterprise/jb2006_enttrialdl_win.zip

FTP (570 MB)
ftp://ftpd.borland.com/download/jbuilder/JBuilder_2006/Enterprise/jb2006_enttrialdl_win.zip

Linux

HTTP (600 MB)
*altd.borland.com/download/jbuilder/JBuilder_2006/Enterprise/jb2006_enttrialdl_lin.zip

FTP (600 MB)
ftp://ftpd.borland.com/download/jbuilder/JBuilder_2006/Enterprise/jb2006_enttrialdl_lin.zip


Borland Enterprise Server (J2EE App server companion for Jbuilder 2006)

Windows
 Http (397 MB)

*altd.borland.com/download/bes/BES_65_Trial_DL/Windows/BES_65_Windows_Trial_Web.exe

FTP (397 MB)
ftp://ftpd.borland.com/download/bes/BES_65_Trial_DL/Windows/BES_65_Windows_Trial_Web.exe

Linux 

http (357 MB)
*altd.borland.com/download/bes/BES_65_Trial_DL/RedHat/BES_65_RedHat_Trial_Web.tar

ftp (357 MB)
ftp://ftpd.borland.com/download/bes/BES_65_Trial_DL/RedHat/BES_65_RedHat_Trial_Web.tar


Thank you very much sir


----------



## starscream (Jan 4, 2006)

*New OS's*

Why Not Skyos?
You can get it from *www.skyos.org
Digit users will be amazed with this gift.


----------



## Ranjya (Jan 4, 2006)

I want Nvidia drivers for linux.
I want kernel-source rpms for default kernels of Fedora3 & 4
i.e 2.6.9-1.667 and FC4 kernel.
I want Open-office 2.0 for linux.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 4, 2006)

sudhir_mangla & kunaldeo2001,
how many of the softwares u want will u actually use????


----------



## k_aalok (Jan 4, 2006)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> dIgItaL_BrAt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SUSE 10* PLZ  ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/suse/i386/10.0/iso/SUSE-10.0-DVD-SRC-GM.iso


----------



## JGuru (Jan 5, 2006)

I want Suse 10 DVD!!!


----------



## kunaldeo2001 (Jan 5, 2006)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> sudhir_mangla & kunaldeo2001,
> how many of the softwares u want will u actually use????



Actually I'm asking for the complete set of development tools. Together they make a complete build evironment.


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Jan 5, 2006)

The DIGIT CD & DVD Archive plz - the most essential and needy without which either my transfers on net increase or my wastage of time increases.

If not possible, then the whole forum.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jan 5, 2006)

My demands of this Month: 


 Ulead Video Studio 9.0 Link 174MB
 Ulead CD & DVD Picture Show 4.0 Link 83MB 
 Template Package for Nero Vision 4 Link 35.5MB 
 Nero Photoshow elite 1.01 Link 22 MB 
 Pinnacle Studio Plus 9.3.9 Link 215MB


This is second time asking these  . Hope this time some of these will be included  :roll: .


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

this time wallpapers too


----------



## dfordigit (Jan 6, 2006)

SONY SOUND FORGE PACK, ASPI DRIVERS, 

Plugins of Soundforge or Adobe audition.


                 BIG THANKYOU IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ashnik (Jan 6, 2006)

ne software through which one can voice chat on lan
 better if it is free


----------



## subhranath (Jan 6, 2006)

SUSE 10 DVD (32-bit version).


----------



## hariharan (Jan 6, 2006)

*logon loader wallpapers*

giv me a lot of logon loader wallpapers!!!!


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Jan 6, 2006)

ashnik said:
			
		

> ne software through which one can voice chat on lan
> better if it is free



Yes, I want it too


----------



## anilvl (Jan 7, 2006)

Dear sir
Pls include
3Ds max 8
AutoCAD 2006
Ulead video studio 9
Kodak easy share software latest version


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 7, 2006)

please include free video editing tools like AVI2DVD or AutoGK!
And also provide kazza or morpheus!
and plz provide setup of morpheus not the downloader!


----------



## k_aalok (Jan 7, 2006)

*Mandrake Linux 10.1*

*Mandrake Linux 10.1*

*www.click-now.net/html_pics/91stdpack.png
 DVD

 CD1 CD2 CD3


----------



## k_aalok (Jan 7, 2006)

*SUSE Linux 10.0 (64-bit version)*
*www.linux-systems.at/pictures/normal/suse10_box.jpg

 DVD


----------



## k_aalok (Jan 8, 2006)

*Slackware Linux 10.2*
*www.ixsoft.de/Web_store/Images/256/SISL1020CD.jpg

 CD1 CD2 CD3 CD4


----------



## raghu-RAM (Jan 8, 2006)

adityaksharma said:
			
		

> kjuvale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YET ANOTHER DESPUUU.. ONE VOTE FROM MY SIDE TOOO...


----------



## jain_pranav (Jan 8, 2006)

*software required*

plzz include the software nokia theme studio for s60 phones  &  also any software for playing PS2 cd on PC


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

No use posting now.
It's 8th & requesting time is over.
Raaabo must have started finalizing the CD/DVD.


----------



## Ranjya (Jan 9, 2006)

Instead of Linux distro how about giving packages of kubuntu.
It is just very fast and clean distro.
Thanks digit.


----------



## bala4digit (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmm...is 8th the real last date ...i thought that 15th was!!>....anyways if its not....one more vote for...


SUSE 10!!!


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 10, 2006)

half life2 singleplayer full version please


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 10, 2006)

Last date is 7th of every month.
Raaabo himself said that.
15th is the date he will post the contents of finalized CD & DVD.
25th is the date he will post preview of CD, DVD & magazine.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 10, 2006)

[vijay_7287:
my old demand : 
put the entire database of the forum on the DVD it will not be more than 500mb !!! 
wat do u say Raabo?]

We dont want to lose our passwords![/quote]


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 10, 2006)

^^^^

just the tech content dude !!!
not the user a/c's


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 10, 2006)

Google Pack


----------



## jay4u (Jan 10, 2006)

Google pack is generally a colections of applications which half of whihc are provided by the mag every month....

and yes even i like the ptting forum data on the DVd... for a lots of information will be available to us....


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 10, 2006)

*reply*

Suse 10(32 bit version) should definately be included in Feb DVD
It has more than  10 votes
Add one more from my side

Also Trend micro virus update patch if possible


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: software required*



			
				jain_pranav said:
			
		

> plzz include the software nokia theme studio for s60 phones  &  also any software for playing PS2 cd on PC



nokia theme studio for series 40 too


----------



## LegendKiller (Jan 11, 2006)

i hope apart from suse 10,i would like to better and"recent" software for security like:TrendMicro,F-secure,Norton,Mcafee Internet security suite 2006.
Anti-spyware:Microsoft,Spysweeper,Spyware Doctor,
Also on latest browsers,download managers.e-mail clients,media-players...
1.firefox 1.5,Opera8.51,Maxthin1.52
2.IDM5.02,DAP7.5,MassDownloader3,IDA4.4
3.Thunderbird1.5rc2,Eudora7,Incredimail
4.Foobar2000,Winamp5.11,Itunes6.02,MediaMonkey2.51
5.Nero7,EasyMediaCreator8
Also some nice wallpapers and demo of some new game...plz!!!!!
Note(Digit PPL)lease send the latest version as of this month for above programs and not some age-old versions....)


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Jan 11, 2006)

iMac Intel dual core review in feb ,if possible or in March
Thanks i advance


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jan 12, 2006)

yes .  .... the database of the digit forum wud be useful......
if last date for posting has passed then they should lock the forum


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: New OS's*



			
				starscream said:
			
		

> Why Not Skyos?
> You can get it from *www.skyos.org
> Digit users will be amazed with this gift.



Its commercial (paid beta)


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 12, 2006)

Talisman themes
Prince of persia 2 throwns demo
winnap skins
celebs wallpaper
tribes 2
and old fullversion games not online
that will make me


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 12, 2006)

DVD archive pleaseeeeeeeee
please include it this time.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 12, 2006)

Digit CD/DVD Archive


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jan 13, 2006)

Suse 10 Professional pzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## danny14871 (Jan 13, 2006)

Please give me: 
muvee autoProducer 5
Adobe Illusturator CS2
The Sims 2 Demo


----------



## k_aalok (Jan 14, 2006)

*Adobe After Effects 6.5 Professional tryout*
AdobeÂ® After EffectsÂ® 6.5 Professional software provides complete creative control so you can efficiently produce motion graphics and visual effects for film, video, multimedia, and the Web. 

*www.adobe.com/products/tryadobe/images/boxshots/13.gifDOWNLOAD


----------



## k_aalok (Jan 14, 2006)

*Adobe Audition 1.5 tryout*
Adobe Audition 1.5 â„¢ software is a professional audio editing environment. Designed for demanding audio and video professionals, Adobe Audition 1.5 offers advanced audio mixing, editing, and effects processing capabilities. Its flexible workflow, combined with exceptional ease of use and precise tools, gives you the power to create rich, nuanced audio of the highest possible quality. 

*www.adobe.com/products/tryadobe/images/boxshots/92.gifDOWNLOAD


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jan 14, 2006)

Themes, Wallpapers, Mp3 Ringtones for Mobiles,

Also please give MANDRIVA 2006.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 14, 2006)

Mandriva 2006


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 14, 2006)

FreeBSD 6.0 Plzz.. Guys, Enjoy Kubuntu for some days.. aftr all it's the same KDE in Mandriva along with some extra bloat..


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 14, 2006)

more and lot's of

windows blinds skins


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 14, 2006)

tips and  tricks in pdf


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 14, 2006)

danny14871 said:
			
		

> Please give me:
> muvee autoProducer 5
> Adobe Illusturator CS2
> The Sims 2 Demo



same here


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 14, 2006)

latest autopatcher


----------



## sudipto (Jan 15, 2006)

ok, its 15th now. administer please post the finalised contents of CD/DVD


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 15, 2006)

xxdvine said:
			
		

> u always give nvidia and ati drivers while most of us use intel chipsets
> thi time it has to be intel drivers.



YEAH WE NEED DRIVERS FOR INTEL. PLZ PROVIDE IT. Also include some juicy games also


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 15, 2006)

Its 15th preview please.


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 15, 2006)

Provide the auto patcher on CD!! I won't get a DVD writer till March!!


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 15, 2006)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> adi87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One more vote from my side..........

OpenSuse.... Please
5 Cds...........
1. *ftp.osuosl.org/pub/opensuse/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/iso/SUSE-10.0-CD-OSS-i386-GM-CD1.iso
2. *suse.mirrors.tds.net/pub/opensuse/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/iso/SUSE-10.0-CD-OSS-i386-GM-CD2.iso
3. *download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/iso/SUSE-10.0-CD-OSS-i386-GM-CD3.iso
4. *download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/iso/SUSE-10.0-CD-OSS-i386-GM-CD4.iso
5. *download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/iso/SUSE-10.0-CD-OSS-i386-GM-CD5.iso


----------



## Chirag (Jan 15, 2006)

Mods,maps,patches for games. I want long night mod for gta:vc. Please include it.


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah How abt Unreal Tournament?? and wat abt Sims 2 Demo


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2006)

me too backing Adobe after effect 6.5 Pro, & Plz provide 3d max 8 with SP1


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 16, 2006)

khattam_ said:
			
		

> kjuvale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one from my side too,


----------



## pratheesh_prakash (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh please include AI tools, freewares for Genetic Algorithms, Neural Networks, etc please!!!

and also tutorials on LISP


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 17, 2006)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> khattam_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yet another vote...


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 17, 2006)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> jamyang312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and we want in 5CDs instead of dvd iso


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah Turorals on LISP

VOTE FOR LISP NOW!

VOTE FOR LISP TUTORIALS

VOTE FOR LISP TUTORIALS

VOTE FOR LISP TUTORIALS

VOTE FOR LISP TUTORIALS

VOTE FOR LISP TUTORIALS

VOTE FOR LISP TUTORIALS


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 17, 2006)

do u think digit shud provide two dvd's??


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 17, 2006)

mods shud try to ask this in feedback!!


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 17, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> Yeah Turorals on LISP
> 
> VOTE FOR LISP NOW!
> 
> ...



can u plz clarify what is lisp??


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 17, 2006)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> dIgItaL_BrAt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one more from my side again!!


----------



## premsharma (Jan 17, 2006)

World Racing 2 Demo


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 17, 2006)

@ jamyang312

LISP is a programing language


----------



## Kerry (Jan 17, 2006)

*Request for CD/DVD of Feb 06*

We're no doubt gettin' some items of shareware or freeware regularly through CD/DVD every month. But I'd suggest you to provide us with some more attaractive items like Nero 7.0.1.4b, or any best System Utilities in full version at least occasionally, if not frequently. I'm sure this would help accelerate the attaraction for the contents.

Thanx.


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 17, 2006)

When will this thing will be finalised?? I can't wait. [size=large]Will you include Sims 2 Demo??[/size]


----------



## sudipto (Jan 17, 2006)

@jamyang312,
          if digit people can give  2 dvds without increasing the price of the mag i support your voice.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2006)

adobe has just reeased After effect 7 & Premiere Pro 2.0, if the trial version comes out on time, can u provide it in digit March or Feb


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 18, 2006)

Please provide the *NERO TEMPLATE PACK II* in CD/DVD. Its a 33.5 MB download which is not possible on Airtel GPRS connection here.


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 19, 2006)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> do u think digit shud provide two dvd's??





			
				sudipto said:
			
		

> @jamyang312,
> if digit people can give  2 dvds without increasing the price of the mag i support your voice.



Digit is not a NGO giving us free services.
Its hard tht digit will provide 1 more extra DVD without any price rise.
its a useless demand.
if they give it,good.but the chances are dim.

ONE MORE VOTE FOR SUSE


----------



## sudipto (Jan 19, 2006)

@Base,
           thats the point i have mentioned,if they give it its nice, if they dont ,then also i have no problem,but price hike ..definitely not.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 19, 2006)

Please provide
Trackmania Sunrise eXtreme add-on 
It is a unique GAME!
You can get it here!
*www.download.com/Trackmania-Sunrise-eXtreme-add-on/3000-7519_4-10461745.html
*www.noos.fr/focus/trackmania/TmsExtreme_FromSunrise_Setup.exe 
Please give it!


----------

